# Type 1 diabetic 13 weeks pregnant



## Demi24 (May 6, 2021)

Hi, I’ve been really struggling the past 2 weeks with my blood sugars rising high after breakfast I’ve had my long acting insulin induced and also my fast acting. I’m really worrying this will not only effect me but my baby. I’m currently having every morning either toast and small orange or toast and a yogurt but carb counting for it. If anyone could offer Any advise such as breakfast options etc would be really helpful. Thank you


----------



## trophywench (May 6, 2021)

Do you mean they've reduced your insulin?  Were you going that high before they reduced it?  Point being as I understand it, changes in BG levels happen as pregnancy progresses - and I thought that the middle trimester was the one where you need less insulin?  More in the first 3 months, less in the second, and more and more and more as the EWC gets closer in the third.

Wouldn't you be better having some protein with the carbs and fat for breakfast?


----------



## Inka (May 6, 2021)

You can eat what you want (within reason obviously). I had cereal every day of my pregnancies interspersed with the occasional croissant or similar. It sounds like your highs might be to do with your insulin being reduced. Have you tried increasing your breakfast ratio? How high are you going?

Generally, in pregnancy blood sugars are prone to going low in the first half and high in the second as insulin resistance increases. There are also other various stages eg at around 13 weeks the placenta ups its hormone production. It’s a case of reacting to things as you go along.

Are you confident in correcting the highs? You might find a half unit pen useful if you don’t already have one.

Don’t panic about the occasional highs. They’re impossible to avoid and as long as you get them down, then it’s ok. I had 11, 12 and 13s at various points in my pregnancies and my babies were ok. Don’t panic about it - try to think logically and work out the issue so you can adjust your regime or let your team know so they can help you adjust things.

And congratulations


----------



## Pigeon (May 6, 2021)

Congratulations! It is scary but totally do able being pregnant and diabetic. I have a 16 month old little boy now, so worth it! 

My go to breakfast was Skyr yoghurt with a spoonful of low sugar granola and a few berries. About 20g carbs and caused no spike. Experiment a bit with different things and see what works for you. 

If you like toast how about having peanut butter or scrambled egg on it. The protein slows down the absorption of carbs. I have to dose for the protein (I treat as 10g carbs) but it stops a spike. Best of luck!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 6, 2021)

How are your levels at lunchtime @Demi24 ?

If your levels are back in range after 4ish hours, that might suggest that the dose is OK, but that the timing is a little off and the toast is hitting your system before the insulin is up and running.

Do you prebolus? Leaving a short gap between dosing the insulin and actually eating the food.

Several T1 members (including me) find breakfast particularly benefits from a bit of prebolusing 

If you’ve not tried it before, start with 10 minutes and keep adding 5 more until you get the results you are after... but be careful not to leave it too long - you don’t want to dip low before the food begins to digest!


----------



## Bobbiete (May 8, 2021)

Demi24 said:


> Hi, I’ve been really struggling the past 2 weeks with my blood sugars rising high after breakfast I’ve had my long acting insulin induced and also my fast acting. I’m really worrying this will not only effect me but my baby. I’m currently having every morning either toast and small orange or toast and a yogurt but carb counting for it. If anyone could offer Any advise such as breakfast options etc would be really helpful. Thank you


I am pregnant with my second and through both pregnancies carbs did not agree with me at all! Never really had a problem before. Sounds crazy but what sort of bread are you using for your toast? Could you look for an alternative breakfast e.g scrambled eggs with mushrooms?


----------



## Inka (May 8, 2021)

Bobbiete said:


> I am pregnant with my second and through both pregnancies carbs did not agree with me at all! Never really had a problem before. Sounds crazy but what sort of bread are you using for your toast? Could you look for an alternative breakfast e.g scrambled eggs with mushrooms?



That would probably be the insulin resistance. I had to make some big changes to my insulin, but even then I didn’t make the biggest changes of the women in my clinic.

I’d be extremely wary about reducing carbs too much. It’s not advised during pregnancy. The usual answer, as with anything with Type 1, is to look to your insulin - the amount, the timing - and adjust it just like your own pancreas would do if it was still able.

For breakfast, the answer is often to move the bolus forward more as well as possibly increasing the amount. I had to have mine almost twice as far in advance for breakfast in pregnancy than I normally do.


----------

